# McConnal: It's time to legalize hemp....



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

https://hotair.com/archives/2018/03/27/mcconnell-time-finally-legalize-hemp/


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm all for this. I feel this will be a opportunity for American farmers.There are so many useful applications for industrial hemp.

http://www.perryvillenews.com/news/state-house-passes-bill-legalizing-industrial-hemp/article_b9c1f396-1d7a-11e8-9d86-ff3dd10480eb.html


----------

